# Retrieve Email message in Outlook Express



## joshzz (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi,

I had a serious error with my Windows XP operating system and had to 
to install a new operating system. I did this by putting a new drive in the computer and used the old drive as a slave. The new hard drive would now run the operating system and I would be able to get my old data files and run them on the new hard drive.


The problem is that I want to get all of my email information on the old drive including messages, and saved address and put them on the new drive. How can I do this?

Your help is appreciated. Josh


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

can you get into oe on the slaved drive/program files and forward the email/addresses to yourself.

fwiw:
i don't save emails but export the wab to a floppy and then import it when i need it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't use Outlook Express, so I'm typing this from (sometimes faulty) memory ...

Your Outlook Express mail, and I think addresses, are in \Documents and Settings\<user account>\Application Data\Identities.

So, if you don't have any new mail just copy the Identities folder from the old drive to the new. If you already have new mail, you'll have to figure out how to merge the old and new. If the folders in the old and new Identities have different names then maybe the merge is easy.


----------



## joshzz (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi,

I still can't sem to be able to find the Identities folder. Please help. If the emails are listed under somewhere else I can look there. 

We need to get the emails that were sent/received previously and put them in the current prgoram for reading. Your help is appreciated.

josh


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You are/were using Outlook EXPRESS, right (not the big Outlook)?

In My Computer or any other Windows Explorer window - Tools - Folder options ... - View tab. Make sure that 'Display the contents of system folders' are 'Show hidden files and folders' are both checked and that 'Hide protected operating system files' is NOT checked.

If you are using "Search" look through the various options and make sure that you are searching all files and folders, not just the few that Microsoft thinks you should search.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Try searching for Inbox.dbx on the slave drive. That should locate the folder store.


----------



## djleekee (Aug 31, 2007)

I have EXACTLY the same problem.

My hardrive failed but I have successfully installed XP on a new drive and now have the failed drive installed so I can access and copy the email settings and emails across.

I can find them on the old/failed drive but I cant seem to find where to put them on the new drive.

On the old pc the location was :-

F:/documents and settings/lee smith/apllication data/microsoft/Outlook


C:/documents and settings/lee smith/apllication data/microsoft/


Even though I have used outlook on this pc there doesnt seem to be any Outlook folder in the same location!

Also I (think) I remember changing the location where these folders were previously saved on a third drive where the folder names where they were saved took the following format:-


{0FAAC286-EDCB-47A3-9A29-1B57C649F3DC}

I have about 6 identities on this pc each with their own outlook account aswell. Im getting VERy confused on what I need to do to restore all the identites and associated email accounts aswell!

If anyone could shed anymore light on this it would REALLY be appreciated!

Lee


----------

